# [SOLVED] Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

So what happened (in brief): I reinstalled ubuntu today. There was no problem...until i installed krita from kubuntu backports ppa. Since then krita is not starting. It was in my computer even yesterday in old installation, working fine.
Anyways, so i asked in KDE/krita forums - they asked me to run *kbuildsycoca4* installing *kdelibs-bin*

And then ran krita. it started but had no icons in it. I installed then the oxygen gtk2, gtk3 engine and oxygen icons themes. and the icons were back. 

But the problem is whenever I start it, i keep getting an error window that says *"Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files"*

The Guy who was guiding me in kde/krita forum said, it seems to him that many dependencies are not installed and the main installation is broken. waiting for an update wont help. And said this is not problem of krita also specifically. It must be some problem with ubuntu 

Now I'm clueless! Any idea?

If I run krita from the terminal, i get these -


```
krita
Legacy integer arithmetics implementation 
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
krita(7938)/koffice (lib pigment) KoColorConversionSystem::insertColorSpace: Cannot add node for  "YCBCR (8-bit integer/channel)" , since there are no profiles available 
krita(7938)/koffice (lib pigment) KoColorConversionSystem::insertColorSpace: Cannot add node for  "YCBCR (16-bit integer/channel)" , since there are no profiles available 
krita(7938)/koffice (lib pigment) KoColorConversionSystem::insertColorSpace: Cannot add node for  "YCBCR (32-bit float/channel)" , since there are no profiles available 
krita(7938)/koffice (lib kopageapp) KoOdfLoadingContext::KoOdfLoadingContext: could not parse manifest document 
krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
krita(7938): couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files" 
krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
krita(7938): couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files" 
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
krita(7938): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  [B]"KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files
" [/B]

krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
krita(7938)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
krita(7938)/kdeui (KNotification) KNotification::slotReceivedIdError: Error while contacting notify daemon "The name org.kde.knotify was not provided by any .service files"
```


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Wait, did you reinstall Ubuntu or Kubuntu? If you're installing packages from Kubuntu onto Ubuntu, you'd have to make sure that KDE was installed in the manner those packages expect from a Kubuntu installation.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

It's Ubuntu. I mentioned at the top. And my system details are under my avatar.
Anyways, it's ubuntu 12.04 Unity 32bit.

Last thing what i did, was purge krita*, autoremove all dependencies and remove all kde related things from synaptic. Then remove the kubuntu backport ppa. I thought thus the old krita version will be back In repository and i can update later. Well the old krita version is back in repository but it doesnt let me install. I get this window - attachment


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Aye, I saw you first said Ubuntu, I just wanted to verify for sure.

You may want to try going through the list of dependencies for krita and install them one at a time.

Otherwise, you may have a broken package, or something else buggering up the install mechanism. Open a terminal and try

```
sudo apt-get install -f &&
sudo apt-get clean &&
sudo apt-get autoclean &&
sudo apt-get autoremove &&
sudo apt-get update
```


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

err...how to install all those things all together?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

If you mean the dependencies, you can use the screencap list as a reference and then use the package manager to install each in turn. Otherwise, you can open a terminal window and use

```
sudo apt-get install packagename
```


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Good Lord! That will take the rest of my night 
Anyways, Before seeing your replies - I tried to install the old krita from synaotic instead of software centre..synaptic told me few packages wont be installed, therefore cancelling the krita installation. I tried to install those packages from synaptic too, but those lead me to more packages, and those to more...then I got real confused and cleaned every cahe, unneccessery packages and package configuration by ubuntu-tweak and then aded back the kubuntu backport ppa. and now installing krita and needed dependencies from synaptic. Good that synaptic does these itself. :dance:
waiting to finish the install...
And it's back again with the error window. :facepalm::banghead:

Is there anyway to make krita from the source files?  :ermm:
I've run out of ideas! I need this working asap. :banghead:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Did you try the terminal commands I posted?

```
sudo apt-get install -f &&
sudo apt-get clean &&
sudo apt-get autoclean &&
sudo apt-get autoremove &&
sudo apt-get update
```
After those, use sudo apt-get install krita

As for compiling krita from source, I would not recommend that unless you're well-versed in using the terminal.

You could always try installing aptitude just to install krita. Aptitude is a command line package manager like apt-get, but it's a bit more helpful with errors at times.
This would be

```
sudo apt-get install aptitude
sudo aptitude install krita
```


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Ran all your commands, Installed aptitude, and installed krita by aptitude...


Still having that eror window  with actually same error msg in terminal as posted before... :/


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

Well, something is certainly buggered up. If you've just recently re-installed Ubuntu and don't have a lot of configuration time into the machine, it may just be easier to wipe the system and re-install again.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Need some help with Ubuntu/Kubuntu Dependencies.*

I was afraid that will be the only way  Yeah the system is configured and customized already as it was before... So yeah i have to wipe out everything. lets see.


----------

